# Termination dust!



## bogydave (Sep 5, 2012)

Well this storm did it.
Salted the top of Pioneer Peak.


----------



## pen (Sep 5, 2012)

won't be long for you.

pen


----------



## bogydave (Sep 5, 2012)

6 weeks
Or so the saying goes. Winter is close!
Frost anytime now.
Made it a week or more longer than last year.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 5, 2012)

Dave, we can expect frost most anytime in late September here. Yes, it is getting close and the leaf color is really showing in places. However, I really don't expect a good color this year because of the weather we've had. We'll see soon.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 6, 2012)

Gotta love those mountains...Beautiful!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 7, 2012)

Pioneer Peak......dammit I love that place already!  Have you ever done any hiking up in 'dem peaks, BD?  I GOTTA talk the boss into going to Alaska sometime.  I just GOTTA.....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll bet BogyDave is out at moose camp having fun right now.


----------



## nate379 (Sep 8, 2012)

Had a lite frost last night at my house. Fell asleep on the couch when I got home from work at around 6. Woke up around 2AM. Went outside to let the dog out and go feed the ducks and the grass was quite crunchy with ice.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 8, 2012)

That's a poor time to be out feeding the duck Nate. Nights are for sleeping.


----------



## nate379 (Sep 8, 2012)

Been told they are noturnal, they were all up when I went to check on them anyhow.  I have 15 or 16 of them.



Backwoods Savage said:


> That's a poor time to be out feeding the duck Nate. Nights are for sleeping.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 8, 2012)

Mid fifties here tonight!


----------



## nate379 (Sep 9, 2012)

We had that for a high today.  It's 8PM and already down to 46*



~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Mid fifties here tonight!


----------



## bogydave (Sep 13, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I'll bet BogyDave is out at moose camp having fun right now.


 
Yep, was out hunting with a buddy, Kuskokwim area.
Saw a few moose, a few bear, never got close.
Saw some huge bulls from the plane but a long way from camp.
Had a great "Camping with guns" trip. Beautiful country.
Headed out again next week.
Called one close to camp but he was only about 44", 2 brow tines, there 50", 4 brow tines. Pic of him at 300 yards, I was sitting by the fire 
(camera zoom froze) little brown spot in the pic, middle top near the tree line.



Flying in, knew it was going to be cold:



Camp: 2 nights got into the low 20s, froze the water jug  . Wanted to stay in the sleeping bag!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 13, 2012)

Dave, it even looks cold. I wouldn't like crawling out of the sleeping bag either. lol Need good clothing for sure. Good luck next week.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 13, 2012)

Moose are just starting to respond to calling. "here mossey here moosey" 

It was so cold my wet boots froze & I had to thaw them out before I could put them on.
Warmed up to 60s on sunny days & 40s on cloudy days

Frosted good here while I was gone. Garden done, potatoes & carrots to get in yet.
Todays mtns. & potato patch pics


----------



## nate379 (Sep 14, 2012)

I still need to cut about 12 cords of wood!


----------



## bogydave (Sep 14, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I still need to cut about 12 cords of wood!


 
I need to get in about 8. 
After moose season I need to get busy.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I need to get in about 8.


 
For next year, right? Do you start carrots and potatoes in the fall? Is this in the greenhouse?


----------



## bogydave (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> For next year, right? 2 more cords for my 14/15 wood, then would like to start getting 6 cords for 15/16
> Do you start carrots and potatoes in the fall? No, about same time as you.( Dug potatoes yesterday, pretty good year for them).
> Is this in the greenhouse?  GH still getting a few ripe tomatoes & a few cucs


 
More Rain today


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 24, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Moose are just starting to respond to calling. *"here mossey here moosey"*
> 
> It was so cold my wet boots froze & I had to thaw them out before I could put them on.
> Warmed up to 60s on sunny days & 40s on cloudy days
> ...


 
Funny!


----------



## bogydave (Sep 24, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Funny!


 Called one in close enough to put in the freezer.
It just wasn't big enough, rule where i was is 4 brow tines or 50" ( this one, 3 brow tines about 44" )
We made eye contact though, (zoom 300 yards is fuzzy):


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 25, 2012)

The early hunt has started up here.

http://bangordailynews.com/2012/09/24/outdoors/1247189/


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 25, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> The early hunt has started up here.
> 
> http://bangordailynews.com/2012/09/24/outdoors/1247189/


 
Now that's a MOOOOOSE!


----------



## bogydave (Sep 25, 2012)

Today is the last day of moose season here. 
I guess I'll be "Mooseless in Wasilla" this year.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 26, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Today is the last day of moose season here.
> I guess I'll be "Mooseless in Wasilla" this year.


 
I don't think you'll be the only one . . . last I knew my sister and brother-in-law had not got their moose either, but on the flip side they did bag a lot of ducks.


----------



## bogydave (Sep 26, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I don't think you'll be the only one . . . last I knew my sister and brother-in-law had not got their moose either, but on the flip side they did bag a lot of ducks.


 
 I'm not hurting for moose, I had a good season last year.
Involved in 2 successful hunts. I'm a year "ahead" on moose in the freezer.
That "being ahead thing" works for moose & firewood 
That's why I hunted from camp this year, if I got one I wanted it to be an easy one.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 27, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I'm not hurting for moose, I had a good season last year.
> Involved in 2 successful hunts. I'm a year "ahead" on moose in the freezer.
> That "being ahead thing" works for moose & firewood
> That's why I hunted from camp this year, if I got one I wanted it to be an easy one.


 
I suspect my brother-in-law and sister will do what they've done in the past . . . trade fish for meat with some friends/neighbors.


----------

